# Smoked Appetizers



## marty catka

Maybe I am in the wrong section here, but I need help!  I have invited family and friends over the first weekend in June for an afternoon of creating, smoking and eating some smoked appetizers.  I asked them to either send in their favorite hot appetizer recipes or bring something over that we can put in the smoker to cook or warm, giving us time to socialize while the food gets hot.  I also suggested that pretty much anything they can cook in the oven, we can cook in the smoker.

I know about the ABT's and the fatties, I even have The Dude's recipe for [FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Smoked, Sweet & Savory Meatballs.  But are there any more delectible smoked appetizer recipes I can impress these people with.  I want them to think I know what I am doing.[/font]


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

You can do some Wings on the smoker...
Stuffed Shrooms are always good
or some ribs cut inbetween each bone b4 serving...


----------



## jirodriguez

Just about any appetizer you do in an oven you can do in the smoker. Hot spinich, crab, cheese dip would be awesome smoked.


----------



## treegje

evil balls of hell 

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=83074

a few on *my website*


----------



## fired up

The January throwdown was for appetizers. Here is the link to the thread that shows all of the entries. It might give you some good ideas.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=88507


----------



## glgoodwin

Soak water chesnuts in soy sauce then wrap them in bacon and smoke!!  these are good!


----------



## adiochiro3

You might think about smoking an assortment of cheeses 2 wks ahead of time (gotta let cheeses develop before consumption).  

Smoked/dried fish is great to put on crackers with cream cheese!  We've done trout, salmon,  tuna, & mackerel just to name a few.  Smoked Yellowtail is awesome!


----------



## marty catka

Thanks for the suggestions, and keep 'em coming!  Treegje, thanks for the link on the "Evil Balls of Hell".  Those sound awesome. And thanks to you Fired Up for the link to the January throwdown shots.  Those look great too!  Stuffed mushrooms and smoked cheeses all sound good as well.  

I knew I could count on this group for ideas.  And my family and friends will be impressed with the international flair, thanks to our Belgian cousin, Treegje!  I'll have to make sure we have qview to share with all of you.  I'll keep the forum posted.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux

Make some burnt ends.  I think they are the ultimate smoked snack.


----------



## smokey2569

Agreed. I also think that ribs make the perfect appetizer, breakfast, brunch, dinner, supper, 3:00 tea time, or dessert item.


----------



## marty catka

Is there a short cut to burnt ends, or do I have to smoke a whole brisket?  Haven't done a brisket.....yet, but it is on my to do list.


----------



## mballi3011

I would do the balls of fire from Geert his stuff always looks so good. Then you could make some moink balls or the squeek balls. They are a play on the same thing but they are different in taste too.


----------



## shtrdave

Some almonds or Chex mix just mix and toss in smoker on sheet pans or what ever fits.

Hard boiled eggs are great, i will cook and peel and get smoke rolling in my smoker and then put them in for maybe 45 minutes low heat or cold smoke, then make deviled eggs out of them. Do 2 dozen because the first one will go quick.


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Try these...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...215#post422215


----------

